# Southbend Heavy 10 Spindle bearing saga.



## mainspring (Dec 19, 2014)

Well gents,

   I was going to do a photo log of making new SB spindle bearings, but when I got the spindle out,
   I discovered that the front (large chuck end) bearing surface of the spindle was shot.
   Very wavy, reflecting the lack of care this machine had (high school lathe) before i got it!
   So, The spindle is going to Setco spindle rebuilders for a grind, hard chrome,grind service
    before I can fit a bearing to it. Setco has serviced machine spindles for me for years, so 
    I trust the accuracy of their work.

   This is heartily annoying, but it can't be helped. As soon as i get the spindle back ($$$$)
   I will do the bearing build sequence. No, I didn't want another used spindle off of Ebay ;~)

  I was hoping for better luck, but when I saw the spindle, I just had to laugh!

   More next time

         Phil L


----------



## Andre (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know much about South bends except for 13" models, what type of bearings does your machine have? Two piece bronze, split collar with expander, or split sleeve with clamping casting?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2014)

You have a really good attitude about it. Just do what you have to do to fix it right.:thumbsup: That's a good thing.


----------



## mainspring (Jan 1, 2015)

Gents,

  The spindle bearings on the 10" SB are a 1 piece split sleeve, very close fit
  on the spindle journal. There is a fairly wide and deep oil groove/reservoir
  in the middle of the sleeve ID. The original spindle  surface was polished
  with an abrasive belt after grinding. SB called it 'superfinishing' , essentially
  achieving a very low RMS finish that required no break-in. _Nice idea! _
  Whoops, hit the italics button!

   Very important that the journal be round, concentric, and free of taper.
   This is beyond what most average shops can do, so is best left to spindle
    specialists. Yeah, we've all made spindles and shafts in our shops, but
   one in plain bearings that has only .0005 runout under load?
   That one is a bit tougher nut to crack!

   This is why ball bearings are so popular!

   I will get this project back on track next week, and then we can get back to the
   meat of this bearing business.


     Thanks for you patience. 

   "Before you do one thing, you always have to do something else!"

       Phil L


----------

